

Ask HN: Warmer font color? - healthyhippo

I'm looking at some of the fonts on this page and trying to figure out why they look so much nicer than my regular ones in HTML. So, couple questions:<p>1. How do I get that colored warm look that the designer has used? (see pic)<p>http://imgur.com/rOy5T
======
healthyhippo
I was actually talking about the colors to the side of the font-- the blues,
oranges, and reds that shaded the outside of the black. It turns out that most
type in my mac shows up like this, though it doesn't show up like that in
inkscape where I've been doing my mockups.

Thanks all.

~~~
timrobinson
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subpixel_rendering>

------
moeffju
This is an artifact of subpixel rendering ("ClearType" on Windows, subpixel
antialiasing on OS X). The Wikipedia article is quite good:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subpixel_rendering>

------
mbenjaminsmith
You mean the off-black fonts? Blueprint CSS for one uses a dark gray for its
fonts: #222222 and that gives it a warmer look.

~~~
sielskr
I regret the trend towards gray rather than black maintext.

~~~
brudgers
Design for Hackers: Why Monet Never Used Black

<http://www.kadavy.net/blog/posts/d4h-color-theory/>

